# Yoho -122 charger



## Lighthouse one (Oct 8, 2006)

After reading pros and cons of some 18650 chargers...I decided to try the yoho charger from E-electronics.net. Hey, this is a great unit! It charges 18650,17650,and18500 sizes It does not charge the 123a various batteries. 

The charger charges at 1 amp instead of 350 ma like some others. It has independent circuits..so you can even charge different batteries at the same time. ( 2 batteries) Seems well made..has some weight to it. 

THe price was $16.00 - the instructions say only to charge protected batteries. 

My huntlight on the 18650 seems as bright to the eye as (2) primaries...
My 9 volt wolf eyes is excellent on the 2 18500...instead of 3 primaries. So far I love it.

I'm updating this on 5/09. Still using this charger...it's a great unit, and has no problem with unprotected batteries. Charges to 4:19 most times.


----------



## wptski (Oct 9, 2006)

At 1A, it would be too high of a rate for a RCR123. If it requires a protected cell, it means that it depends on the cell's high voltage protection to terminate the charge or it's a "dumb" charger. Make sure the cells that you charge are protected for that!


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

Any recent input on this charger? I discovered it based on a post by Bullzeyebill.

I know there are some people here that use/used this charger, but it doesn't seem to be mentioned much based on a Google search. 

The specs seem to indicate it follows the preferred Li-Ion charging guidelines.

CC/CV, peak current: 1A per channel (2A total) 
4.2v termination (+/- .1v) 

It's no good for 16340 cells due to the 1A charge rate, but seems like it might be a better option for larger cells than the much maligned WF-139.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Apr 12, 2009)

The directive to only charge protected cells bothers the heck out of me. If the manufacturer was confident the product worked correctly, why would they insert that into the product manual?


----------



## rantanplan (Apr 12, 2009)

I´m using a Yoho 122 for almost 2(?) years now ... and never got disappointed. 18650s come out with 4.17-4.18V, which is a perfect value for me. It uses a true CC/CV charging method ... unlike the crappy "piece of electronic waste" Ultrafire WF-139.

The Yoho 122 can charge any LiIon-cell (protected or not), which can stand 1A charging ... and fits into the charger 

If the Yoho had a 12V input, then it would be the perfect charger (for 18650), imho.

Guess there isn´t much talking about this charger because its only available at e-lectronics.net. Can´t remember of having it seen somewhere else ...


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

rantanplan said:


> Guess there isn´t much talking about this charger because its only available at e-lectronics.net. Can´t remember of having it seen somewhere else ...


Battery Station also sells it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 20, 2009)

can this charger also charge flat topped cells?... or do they need the little + nub?

thanks:twothumbs


----------



## ToTo (Apr 24, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Battery Station also sells it.


can you link it pls?
cant find it there


----------



## Bones (Apr 25, 2009)

ToTo said:


> can you link it pls?
> cant find it there



The 'Dual Pocket' charger towards the bottom of this page appears to be the Yoho 122, but BatteryStation.com doesn't provide any useful information towards confirming this:

http://www.batterystation.com/cpf7.htm

If it is the Yoho, it's currently a good deal at 9.00 for forum members. Regrettably, it also appears that it's being phased out.

E-Lectronics.net has it priced at 12.49, which still seems pretty reasonable:

http://www.e-lectronics.net/charger-liion.html

Finally, for those who have too much money, it can be had for 76.80 at both Amazon.com and TheFlashlightDepot.com:

http://www.theflashlightdepot.com ... Charger

http://www.amazon.com ... B001QKEZFE
.


----------



## cjs4760 (May 2, 2009)

Bones said:


> The 'Dual Pocket' charger towards the bottom of this page appears to be the Yoho 122, but BatteryStation.com doesn't provide any useful information towards confirming this:
> 
> http://www.batterystation.com/cpf7.htm
> 
> If it is the Yoho, it's currently a good deal at 9.00 for forum members. Regrettably, it also appears that it's being phased out..



Just confirming that it is indeed the YOHO-122. I ordered it, and now have it in hand. Sticker on bottom says:

Input: AC 100-240V
Output: DC 5V 1A

Characteristics:
1. Suitable for 18650 Or 17500 Li-ion battery
2. Charge with constant current and constant voltage.

--
There are also Operating Instructions on the bottom sticker. It says "intended for use with Li-ion battery only." It does not say anything about (only) using protected cells.

I got no other instructions with it. 

Now, just waiting for my AW 18650s to arrive :mecry:

-Chris


----------



## Black Rose (May 2, 2009)

cjs4760 said:


> Just confirming that it is indeed the YOHO-122. I ordered it, and now have it in hand.


Excellent :thumbsup:

I ordered one yesterday and will just use my WF-139 for 16340s until I can find something better for those cells.


----------



## Black Rose (May 12, 2009)

Got my Yoho-122 in the mail today.

I've already topped up one of my AW 17670s and it reads 4.14v.

Currently have another AW 17670 and an AW 18650 being topped up.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 13, 2009)

Please let us know what the voltage is, right off the charger.


----------



## Black Rose (May 13, 2009)

4.14. to 4.16 volts within 10 seconds of coming off the charger for AW 17670 and 18650 cells.


----------



## mdocod (May 14, 2009)

Take the DMM and cram the test leads on both ends of the cell during charging and watch what happen DURING charging. 

Then use an external cradle and some test leads and stuff and rig up a way to test the current flowing and watch it through the charge. 

Why should we believe anything they claim about these chargers? The WF-139 has been touted as being "CC/CV" by some dealers through the years, the new soshine chargers claim the same and are not, even have a nice fake UL listing on the back. 

When there is very little to no jurisdiction to control these products out of china, there is no reason for them not to lie because they know they can sell thousands of units to unsuspecting consumers. Out of 6 billion people on earth it'll be like me 2 other guys on earth (one of them probably luxluthor) asking the questions and mongering up some fear, lol...

cell voltage after everything is said and done is only half the story.


----------



## Black Rose (May 15, 2009)

All I know is that Bullzeyebill is very fond of this charger and has been using it for a few years now.

About all I can say at the moment (since I am at work) is that is has an open circuit voltage of 0.6v.

I can put a DMM on it while charging and see where it peaks, etc.

No clue how to do the cradle thing.

I tried to measure the mA flowing the other night and either the charger or the DMM started squeeling.


----------



## rkJr (May 15, 2009)

just ordered two, one to keep at home and one to take on trips.... looking forward to it.


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Take the DMM and cram the test leads on both ends of the cell during charging and watch what happen DURING charging.


OK. I placed an AW 17670 cell that read 4.11v in the charger.

Put the DMM leads on the charge terminals.

Readings started at 4.18v. 
Voltage increased to 4.19, 4.20, and briefly to 4.21v before dropping back to 4.20, then slowly to 4.19, 4.18v and finally 4.17v.

Charge terminated, cell reads 4.16v right off the charger.


----------



## mdocod (May 16, 2009)

Thank You Black Rose!

That's a big chunk of it right there. If we can determine that there isn't any trickle after termination I think we can label this a good charger officially....

I'm ordering one, can't resist for $9. I'm a sucker for cheap stuff that's potentially really good...


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2009)

When the charge terminated I left the leads on the charge terminals and it still read 4.17v.

What I don't know is if that was the cell voltage being read from the charge terminals or if a small current was still being applied. 
Given that there was only 0.01v difference between the reading in the charger and the reading directly from the cell when pulled from the charger, I'm leaning towards cell voltage being picked up from the charge terminals.

The open circuit voltage with no cell in the charger was a measly 0.55v.

EDIT: I have not been successful in trying to read the mA being applied by the charger. 
Whenever I attach the DMM leads to get a reading, the charger makes a buzzer-like sound. 
I may try my other DMM and see if it also does it, although I was using the more accurate of my DMMs for the tests I have done so far.
EDIT 2: My other DMM causes the same noise to be emitted from the charger :thinking:


----------



## mdocod (May 16, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> When the charge terminated I left the leads on the charge terminals and it still read 4.17v.
> 
> What I don't know is if that was the cell voltage being read from the charge terminals or if a small current was still being applied.
> Given that there was only 0.01v difference between the reading in the charger and the reading directly from the cell when pulled from the charger, I'm leaning towards cell voltage being picked up from the charge terminals.
> ...



Are you routing your DMM in SERIES with the circuit to take the current reading?

when you take voltage readings, that's a parallel connection, the same connection with the DMM set to read current will just short out the cell and the charger all at once. 

-Eric

-[PS] order placed! I'll have one soon so I can attack it as well. if this thing really does nail down a decent charge method it would certainly be a recommendable charger for larger cell sizes (18500 and larger if the 1A claim is real).


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Are you routing your DMM in SERIES with the circuit to take the current reading?
> 
> when you take voltage readings, that's a parallel connection, the same connection with the DMM set to read current will just short out the cell and the charger all at once.


I was using the leads the same way I was when reading the voltage, just with the DMM set to it's 10A setting (same setting I use when getting mA draws at the tailcap of lights).

If I left the leads on the charger long enough the charging stopped and I had to reinsert the cell to get it to start charging again.

Obviously that's not the right way to get the current readings. Lucky I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## mdocod (May 16, 2009)

To take current readings during a charge, I often have to set up the cell in an external jig of sorts, like say, use the DSD as a cradle (not plugged in) and use alligator jacks to make the connection from one unit to the other, but the connection includes the DMM in the series for measuring current....

Alternatively, imagine an 18500 cell in a slot designed for an 18650, you have a gap there, you can insert the cell, and then use the test leads to "fill" the gap and take current readings at the same time.


----------



## wapkil (May 16, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I was using the leads the same way I was when reading the voltage, just with the DMM set to it's 10A setting (same setting I use when getting mA draws at the tailcap of lights).
> 
> If I left the leads on the charger long enough the charging stopped and I had to reinsert the cell to get it to start charging again.
> 
> Obviously that's not the right way to get the current readings. Lucky I didn't mess anything up.



Was the battery in the charger when you was measuring?

You have to do take the current measurements in the way mdocod described above. If you leave the battery in the charger and connect the DMM set for current measurements to the battery ends you are practically shorting the charger contacts 

I don't know what DMM you use but most of them have a separate port for 10A readings (for the red lead), I hope that's the one you used.


----------



## Mr Happy (May 16, 2009)

wapkil said:


> You have to do take the current measurements in the way mdocod described above. If you leave the battery in the charger and connect the DMM set for current measurements to the battery ends you are practically shorting the charger contacts
> 
> I don't know what DMM you use but most of them have a separate port for 10A readings (for the red lead), I hope that's the one you used.


Let's confirm that with certainty for everyone. Between the 10A terminal and the black terminal on a multimeter is a direct short circuit (a short piece of wire inside the meter). It is a short circuit even if the meter is on another range like a voltage range. Never use a meter lead plugged into the 10A socket unless you fully intend to apply a short circuit to whatever you are measuring.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 16, 2009)

Glad to see that more people are going to be using the Yoho-122. I have two now, reading on one at termination is 4.2 volts, reading on other is 4.18. Got my last one from Battery Station, and first one from e-lectonics. Charges unprotected and protected to same termination. Charges flat tops, no problem. Have had first 122 for four years, or so. I read same 0.55 volts, no load.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 16, 2009)

This is very exciting! I have a few friends who I have wanted to gift 18650 lights to, but did not have the additional $50 to purchase them a Pila IBC. I think I'll hang on and wait a few more weeks to see if anything else [negative] surfaces, and then, recommend the Yoho to a few friends.


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2009)

wapkil said:


> I don't know what DMM you use but most of them have a separate port for 10A readings (for the red lead), I hope that's the one you used.


The battery was in the charger and I was using the 10A port.



Mr Happy said:


> Let's confirm that with certainty for everyone. Between the 10A terminal and the black terminal on a multimeter is a direct short circuit (a short piece of wire inside the meter). It is a short circuit even if the meter is on another range like a voltage range. Never use a meter lead plugged into the 10A socket unless you fully intend to apply a short circuit to whatever you are measuring.


Thanks for that explanation.


----------



## wapkil (May 16, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> The battery was in the charger and I was using the 10A port.



I think that you should closely watch the charger now. The current was probably less than 10A so the DMM(s) survived, in the worst case the fuse was blown (that is, if there is a fuse for the 10A terminal...). If the battery has a short circuit protection, it shouldn't mind either. The poor charger, on the other hand, was shorted and suffered a serious abuse if its circuit is not designed to detect that (and I think it probably isn't).

Well, at least now you know how it sounds when the electronics screams for help. It's hard to forget this sound so next time you hear it, you'll know.


----------



## DHart (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Black Rose (May 17, 2009)

It was a protected cell I was using while testing. Both the charger and battery seem to be OK. I've charged other batteries in it since with no ill effect.

I'm going to let mdocod take care of measuring the current when his unit arrives. I'm hoping his tests show this charger to be a good low cost alternative to the Pila.


----------



## fishx65 (May 17, 2009)

I've got an itchy trigger finger but I'm gonna wait for the verdict on this one! It's sounding pretty good so far!


----------



## DHart (May 17, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I'm hoping his tests show this charger to be a good low cost alternative to the Pila.


 :thinking: Me too!


----------



## Lighthouse one (May 18, 2009)

I added a note to my original post. I've used my yoho now for 3 years. It works great, and I use mostly unprotected 18650 batteries. Stops at 4:20 and has never failed yet.


----------



## ronparr (May 19, 2009)

I received my Yoho-122 charger from e-lectronics last week.

It arrived in a white box that was falling apart and sealed with yellowing tape. The charger itself was covered in white dust, which I hope was from the ongoing disintegration of the cardboard box. The device also had a foul odor. In short, it left a troubling first impression with hints of danger and toxicity.

The charger itself seems crudely made, like something that's a few decades out of touch with current expectations of style, fit, and finish. There are two spring-loaded clips that flip up for charging shorter batteries. (Nota bene: This charger is not suited for not RCR123 batteries.) The metal on these clips is rough and the springs seem overly strong for the application. It's not a friendly experience to deal with them, but since I don't have any 17500 batteries, I don't expect to be using them.

The instructions were a photocopied sheet of paper.

It was with some trepidation that I tried this out on a freebie, unprotected 18650 that came with my Solarforce L2. I watched it carefully and kept monitoring the battery to make sure it wasn't getting excessively warm.

I'm pleased to report that, despite first impressions, the charger is off to a good start. The battery was cool throughout the cycle and read 4.2v at completion. I don't think it was on the charger for very long after the cycle ended and I wasn't set up to do any measurements, so I can't comment on whether the charger would attempt to over-charge batteries that are left on too long.


----------



## fishx65 (May 19, 2009)

Interesting report Ron. I guess the important part is how well it charges. Hope you post another report after using it for a while.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 19, 2009)

Got my most recent Yoho about four months ago from Battery Station. It was in beautiful shape, clean looking, and looked up to date to me, no marks, and no rough spots. Functions perfectly. The other one looks ok too, but I got it several years ago from e-electronics, and maybe yours was a much older gen.

Bill


----------



## Black Rose (May 19, 2009)

I got mine from Battery Station as well.
It was in excellent condition and looked just as good as any other electronic product I have purchased. I'll likely be ordering another one soon.

The "manual" is very sparse, yet I had to refer to it when the green light started flashing  
The charger does what it was designed to do very well IMHO.


----------



## SunFire900 (May 22, 2009)

It seems that there are only a few people who have any experience with this charger and are members of CPF. After reading this thread a couple times, I decided to try one for myself. 

I received mine yesterday from Battery Station and tried it out on some 18650 protected cells. All cells came off the charger @ 4.24v. They only dropped to 4.23v after 2hrs off the charger.:sigh:

The cells are Trustfire 2500mAh and Ultrafire 3000mAh. I am a little disappointed in both the charger and the cells since the cutoff voltage is so high.

I have been using a UF 139 charger which varies from 4.18v to 4.22v. I never knew what to expect from it. That's why I tried the Yoho-122.

Maybe there is hit and miss factor involved here. I can only hope to someday find a charger that can be user adjusted/calibrated to cut-off at a specific termination voltage.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Black Rose (May 22, 2009)

Interesting. Have you verified that your DMM is measuring correctly?

I topped off some protected Trustfire 2400 mAh 18650 cells last night and they came off the charger at 4.16v.


----------



## SunFire900 (May 22, 2009)

I can't be sure if my DMM is, in fact, correct. I have no way of verifying this either. It's just that we're splitting hairs when measuring +/- .04v variations. You may be able to use several different DMM's and come up with slightly different readings on each one. 

While the cells were charging, there was no abnormal heat build-up in the cells. They remain just a little warm to the touch. 

I do think I will try to find a new DMM of reasonable quality and see what happens. I just have a hard time believing that none of the cells cut off @ 4.2 or 4.3v. Could very well be the meter. I may not have a problem charger after all.

It's funny that IF my meter had read 4.20v., I would have been fat, dumb and happy and full of praise for the 122. Oh' well.........


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 22, 2009)

I think that it might be your DMM. Try replacing the battery in the DMM, and compare it to another DMM.

Bill


----------



## DHart (May 22, 2009)

Yes, it would be great to do a verification on your DMM just so we know for sure if the Yoho-122 (some samples) overcharge.


----------



## Mr Happy (May 22, 2009)

There has been some discussion here that for an "average" DMM, a reading in the range 4.15 V to 4.25 V would be entirely within the expected tolerance for accuracy. To do better than that would require either a much more expensive DMM or a calibrated reference to compare against.

On the other hand there is nothing "magic" about the 4.20 V termination point for lithium ion cells. It is simply an averagely good number to pick, being better than 4.3 V and worse than 4.1 V. It is a compromise between maximum storage capacity and maximum service life.


----------



## DHart (May 22, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> On the other hand there is nothing "magic" about the 4.20 V termination point for lithium ion cells. It is simply an averagely good number to pick, being better than 4.3 V and worse than 4.1 V. It is a compromise between maximum storage capacity and maximum service life.



Excellent point!


----------



## mdocod (May 23, 2009)

I received this charger yesterday, haven't had much time to do all the tests I want to but of what tests I have done thus far, I am nothing short of really confused, lol....

This charger is weird, really weird... Nailing down all the various behaviors is going to take some time. Learning what's really happening behind the scenes is fun but sometimes rather disturbing....

At this time I can not say that the charger is doing anything *wrong* as I have not tested a behavior that seems dangerous to me, but lets just say that the 1A claimed charging rate is not *entirely* accurate..

Based on my testing thus far, I would *guesstimate* that the behavior is something as follows:

The 1A charging rate only seems to occur on very discharged cells, as the cells are charged up, the rate drops off steadily to values a fair bit lower than this, (before 4.20V is reached). I suspect that the power supply is good for so much wattage and 1A just happens to be a peak current reading you'll get during a charge from dead...

When 2 cells are installed, the charger measures each and makes a few decisions:

1. When the 2 cells are very far apart in voltage, the charger prioritizes charging to the lower voltage cell.
2. As cell voltages get closer, the duty cycle begins to balance out between the 2 charging bays. The charge rate is roughly split between the 2 bays when the cells are of roughly equal state of charge. 
3. Rather than terminate each bay individually, the charger creates a scenario during charging where both cells can be terminated at the same time, by first balancing them, then working them up to "full" as a single unit. 

Some of this needs more testing for confirmation. 

I still have not run through a complete charge to determine if the termination occurs at a safe point and shows no evidence of trickle charge. Hopefully I'll have time to do that here in the next few days.


----------



## Black Rose (May 23, 2009)

From my topping up test of the Trustfire cells the other night, the charger will terminate the bays individually.

Looking forward to the rest of your tests.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 23, 2009)

No trickle charge has been noted on either of my Yoho's. I have never observed two cells coming off fully charged at same time. One cell at say starting at 3.70 volts and one at 4.00 will always come off at different times, the the 4.00 first, followed much later by the 3.70 one, both reading 4.20 one one charger and 4.18 on the other. Have left cells in charger overnite and they read no more than 4.20 or 4.18, depending on charger. I use unproteced cells mostly. Cells are never noted to be "hot" during charging cycle.

Bill


----------



## LitFuse (May 23, 2009)

I got two of these from Batterystation yesterday. 

Observations so far:

Both of mine terminate the bays individually. 

I've seen the cells come off a charge cycle at slightly differnt voltages from 4.18-4.20. I was charging new protected EagleTac 18650s and some old unprotected LG cells. 

If I meter the charger tabs near the end of the cycle, it will read as high as 4.24, but if I pull the cell and meter it immediately, it reads 4.18-4.20. The first time I saw 4.24 I terminated the charge manually by removing the cell. The next time I let it go and monitored it. The voltage peaked at 4.24 then in a few minutes went down to 4.21 at which point I walked away for about 10 minutes and when I came back the charge had terminated. The cell read 4.20 when I pulled it out of the charger. I am using a Fluke 112 DMM for my readings. 

Early indications are that this is an inexpensive and capable charger. 

Peter


----------



## wapkil (May 23, 2009)

LitFuse said:


> If I meter the charger tabs near the end of the cycle, it will read as high as 4.24, but if I pull the cell and meter it immediately, it reads 4.18-4.20. The first time I saw 4.24 I terminated the charge manually by removing the cell. The next time I let it go and monitored it. The voltage peaked at 4.24 then in a few minutes went down to 4.21 at which point I walked away for about 10 minutes and when I came back the charge had terminated. The cell read 4.19 when I pulled it out of the charger. I am using a Fluke 112 DMM for my readings.
> 
> Early indications are that this is an inexpensive and capable charger.



Shouldn't a charger that uses the correct CC/CV method behave differently?

I don't have one yet but if I understand correctly in the CV phase the voltage should (by definition) stay for some time on the constant level, not reach some peak and go down immediately. The behavior you describe looks similar to what I saw measuring my chargers that use diminishing current, e.g. this one.


----------



## SunFire900 (May 24, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> There has been some discussion here that for an "average" DMM, a reading in the range 4.15 V to 4.25 V would be entirely within the expected tolerance for accuracy. To do better than that would require either a much more expensive DMM or a calibrated reference to compare against.
> 
> On the other hand there is nothing "magic" about the 4.20 V termination point for lithium ion cells. It is simply an averagely good number to pick, being better than 4.3 V and worse than 4.1 V. It is a compromise between maximum storage capacity and maximum service life.



This is the kind of sensible thinking I like! We tend to get hung up on minute details. But, unfortunately we are led to believe, even by our own minds, that they are indeed all-important. I have to constantly fight off this way of thinking myself.

For those thinking about buying the Yoho-122 I can only say Do It. 

I ran a "quick" test charge on an Ultrafire 3000mAh 18650 cell yesterday. The resting voltage was 3.5v. Not completely discharged, but not far from it.

I put it in the charger (by itself) and monitored the voltage. Rather boring stuff. Especially for the first 3-3.5 hrs. The charger terminated after 4:40:33. Whew! Maybe a little less than the rated 1A charge rate, huh? But this is fine by me.

Observations: The cell warmed slightly as the voltage increased, as normal.
At about 3.5 hrs. the charging voltage was up to 4.24v. I stopped the charge* (pulling plug) and checked the cell voltage: 4.18v. I restarted the charge and the voltage continued to rise to 4.25+. After several minutes this voltage started to decline slowly. When it dropped below 4.25v., I again stopped the charge* and checked the cell voltage: 4.20v.

I now restarted the charge and waited another hour for the charge to terminate. At this time the cell voltage read 4.22v. This is perfectly OK as far as I'm concerned. Interestingly, the cell was actually cool (room temp.) to the touch. Makes me think that the Yoho-122 is somewhat intelligent!
* charge stopped for <5sec.

This test was non-scientific, but it did make me feel a lot better about the way the charger operates. Try one....I think it's worthwhile.

As far as the charge rate goes, I will leave it to the experts.

A final note: When charging two 18650 cells together, the results are 4.22v. on each cell after termination. My 139 won't do that.


----------



## mdocod (May 24, 2009)

The difference between 4.25V and 4.15V is actually pretty significant in it's effects on cycle life... Between 4.10V and 4.30V the difference in cycle life is dramatic. This may be splitting hairs for multi-meters, but the differences in cell longevity and operating costs over time are anything but. 

I'll try to get some more testing done soon.... from everything so far, I'd have to give it an approval as an alternative to an IBC that isn't perfect, but the compromise isn't bad.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 8, 2009)

I read this thread several times over, and I still feel a bit confused. I would like to pick up this charger both as a travel charger to avoid taking my much more expensive Pila, and as a gift for a friend who could really use a 18650 charger...and some 18650 lights to go with it...

Here are my questions:

1) What is the overall consensus with respect to the termination voltage on this charger? Is there one? Does the final voltage vary, or is this due to a variation/inconsistency in the multimeter being used?

2) Is this charger safe to leave with an unprotected cell, i.e., does it *STOP* charging when it reaches the final voltage?

3) Are there different versions of this charger from different sellers? I know it is being sold in two different places for a great price (see top of the thread), but one person reported receiving the light in great shape, in a clean box, while another stated the box was worn down.

4) Is the voltage supposed to "come down" like a NiMh cell? I thought when the charge terminates, it should be at or around 4.20, not up near 4.24 and then slowly dropping...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 8, 2009)

[I read this thread several times over, and I still feel a bit confused. I would like to pick up this charger both as a travel charger to avoid taking my much more expensive Pila, and as a gift for a friend who could really use a 18650 charger...and some 18650 lights to go with it...

Here are my questions:

1) What is the overall consensus with respect to the termination voltage on this charger? Is there one? Does the final voltage vary, or is this due to a variation/inconsistency in the multimeter being used?

1, Final voltage does not vary. Final termination of one of mine is 4.18, other is 4.20. All of my DMM are consistanct. Bill

2) Is this charger safe to leave with an unprotected cell, i.e., does it *STOP* charging when it reaches the final voltage?

2. Both off mine stop charging after termination, even if left on all night. I mostly use unprotected LiIon's. Bill

3) Are there different versions of this charger from different sellers? I know it is being sold in two different places for a great price (see top of the thread), but one person reported receiving the light in great shape, in a clean box, while another stated the box was worn down.

3. Not sure here. Both of my boxes were A ok, from two different sources. Bill



4) Is the voltage supposed to "come down" like a NiMh cell? I thought when the charge terminates, it should be at or around 4.20, not up near 4.24 and then slowly dropping...

4. Unless I have a bad cell voltage stays at 4.18, or 4.20. Always a good indication if cell starts to drop off within 24 hours, or less that the cell is starting to fail. Bill

Bill


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll just add this to what Bill already stated.



LEDAdd1ct said:


> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) What is the overall consensus with respect to the termination voltage on this charger? Is there one? Does the final voltage vary, or is this due to a variation/inconsistency in the multimeter being used?


I think within this thread you will see different voltages being reported, since we are all using different DMMs.

Within the cells I have here (AW protected, TrustFire protected, unknown brand unprotected) , they all come off the Yoho at 4.16v (which is within the 4.20v +/- 0.05v charging rule for Li-ion cells). 
My other DMM (lower accuracy) reports 4.18v, so I have a variation in my own house simply due to using two different DMMs.

I still have to test my second charger, but it's OC voltage was 0.55v like my first one.
*EDIT:* I finished testing the second unit I received. Cells also come off that one at 4.16v according to my DMM, so my two units are consistent.



> 3) Are there different versions of this charger from different sellers? I know it is being sold in two different places for a great price (see top of the thread), but one person reported receiving the light in great shape, in a clean box, while another stated the box was worn down.


I bought both of mine from Battery Station. One came in a box, one didn't (but both were inside another shipping box within the shipping envelope).

Both chargers were in excellent condition.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you very much, guys. This is just too good to pass up.

I would still like to test them when I have the funds to purchase a pair. There was a lot of back and forth earlier in the thread about the correct method to test voltage/current. 

1) Is the correct method to measure voltage/is it acceptable to put the leads from my multimeter directly on the charging plates and leave them there during charging, so I can measure the voltage? What has me confused is, will I be measuring the voltage of the *cell* or the voltage the charger is putting *out*? 

2) Does this model use a wall transformer/power brick/wall-wart or does it have an internal power supply that feeds an AC cord?


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 8, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> 1) Is the correct method to measure voltage/is it acceptable to put the leads from my multimeter directly on the charging plates and leave them there during charging, so I can measure the voltage? What has me confused is, will I be measuring the voltage of the *cell* or the voltage the charger is putting *out*?


When I did some testing on it, I placed the leads on the charging plates and observed the voltage slowly dropping as it approached charge termination.
Once the charge terminated, I believe I was then measuring the voltage of the cells.



> 2) Does this model use a wall transformer/power brick/wall-wart or does it have an internal power supply that feeds an AC cord?


It has an internal power supply and a 3-foot long permanently attached AC cord.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's a pic to show the size of them compared to the WF-139 and an Olympus Li-Ion charger for LI-10B cells:
AW 2200 mAh protected 18650 in the second charger.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice picture!


----------



## Krzyshng (Jun 10, 2009)

I decided to order one of these chargers from Battery Station today. I've got a Surefire U2 and Fenix TK11 which I've been running with primaries since I got them a few months ago, but its getting a little pricey with the increased usage lately.

I decided to get 2 of the LI-18650 3.6V 1800mAh offered on their site. There is no info about them but I did it for convenience and to save having to pay separate shipping on ordering from another site. I wanted to get some of the AW cells that everyone here seems to recommend but I figured I would just try these first and see if they fit my needs.

Still it would be nice to get some info if anyone has it so, does anyone have any experience with these cells?


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

Krzyshng said:


> I decided to order one of these chargers from Battery Station today. I've got a Surefire U2 and Fenix TK11 which I've been running with primaries since I got them a few months ago, but its getting a little pricey with the increased usage lately.
> 
> I decided to get 2 of the LI-18650 3.6V 1800mAh offered on their site. There is no info about them but I did it for convenience and to save having to pay separate shipping on ordering from another site. I wanted to get some of the AW cells that everyone here seems to recommend but I figured I would just try these first and see if they fit my needs.
> 
> Still it would be nice to get some info if anyone has it so, does anyone have any experience with these cells?



For me, 18650 cells are all about *capacity*... that's why we choose them. SO to buy 18650 cells with 1800 mAh makes no sense to me.

I think the sweet deal in 18650 cells right now are Trustfire protected black/red label 18650 2400 True mAh cells, two for $9.99 including shipping, SKU 20392 from DX. https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392 Runtime/output test results I've seen on them look awesome and the price is fantastic. I've read many positive comments about Trustfire li-ions as well. Definitely worth checking out. I've got two on the way from DX as I write this. Looking forward to using them. 

Think capacity when you think 18650! :thumbsup:


----------



## wapkil (Jun 12, 2009)

I've read once again the reports in this thread and from what I see, the results are not that good for the charger. It doesn't seem to be a CC/CV charger, as it is advertised. Two people reported unsafely high voltage during the charge. SunFire900 even wrote that the cell became warm. IIRC the LiCo charge efficiency is almost 100%. With low charge efficiency for NiMH batteries they can get warm during the charge, if it happens for LiCos there seems to be something really wrong with the charger. It is possible that it is the charger itself not the battery heating internally but all this information together make me very suspicious.

mdocod - were you able to finish your tests?


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 12, 2009)

Keep in mind that the recommended voltage of a cell coming off a charger is 4.20v +/- 0.05v (Mr. Happy - post #44) and is dependant on the DMM being used.

SunFire900s results fall within that range. In post #51 he even noted that overall he was happy with it.

The cells will get slightly warm (not hot) on a long charge (empty cell) simply because the charger has it's transformer inside the casing and it' a small case. 
All of my cells are less than 3 months old and only have a few cycles on them so I don't have any older cells to try to see if they heat up. 

Until mdocod completes his tests, this is good enough for me:


mdocod said:


> .... from everything so far, I'd have to give it an approval as an alternative to an IBC that isn't perfect, but the compromise isn't bad.


 
mdocod and Bullzeyebill know a lot about Li-Ion cells. Bill has been using this charger for several years now with long cell life and no problems.

No matter what, as far as a budget charger it's still a better option than the WF-139.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys, I have been using one for years and the other for about 9 months. No problems with it, and no problems with my LiIon's, and I am using mostly unprotected LiIon's. My last one cost $10.00 + shipping from Battery Station. Buy one and try it out.

Bill


----------



## wapkil (Jun 12, 2009)

I know that there is no magic in the 4.20V level and that inexpensive DMMs have problems measuring the voltage with required accuracy. Nevertheless two people independently reported seeing the voltage exceeding 4.24V with this charger. What looks worse to me is that it wasn't the peak voltage reached for a brief moment but it seems that the charger kept the battery at the voltage level above 4.20V for quite a some time. I'd guess that this is another example of the charger that uses a diminishing current method. And if a simple resistor is used as a voltage reference, it becomes a component accuracy driven lottery whether you get a charger that under- or overcharges your cells.

I do think that the Yoho-122 can probably be seen as a decent charger when compared to the competition. The simple fact that it doesn't trickle charge makes it better than many others. I also know that there may be no reason to be overcautious - even if some chargers halve the batteries life, it may still turn out to be cheaper to stick with them than to replace them with a Schulze. On the other hand, if it turned out that the charger doesn't use the correct CC/CV algorithm and may end the charge on random voltage levels, I think it could be recommended only as a compromise - something mediocre but with a low price. With literally billions of dedicated charging ICs sold every year I hope that if people are educated what chargers should do, the demand would be there also for chargers that cost $20 instead of $10 but are doing exactly what they are supposed to.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 12, 2009)

wapkil said:


> I've read once again the reports in this thread and from what I see, the results are not that good for the charger. It doesn't seem to be a CC/CV charger, as it is advertised. Two people reported unsafely high voltage during the charge.



Huh?

I did report that construction of my charger looked dodgy, but other than that, there were no indications of things being unsafe.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2009)

Please do not over think this. It is a decent charger. I would not have bought the second one if I was in the least bit displeased with the first one. As a seasoned LiIon user, I recommend the Yoho-122 for 14670's, 17500's, 17490's, 18490's, 18500's, 18650's and 18670 (size of protected 18650's). :twothumbs

Bill


----------



## SunFire900 (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree completely with Bill. Don't over think this charger. It is a good one. Like I said before, if your DMM says your cells are 4.24v off the charger, you worry about it, but if your DMM says 4.19/4.20v off the charger you would say "what a great charger this is!". 

Some users on this forum use Fluke DMM's (good if you can afford them), but many others use $10 ones bought at Big Lots and other places. I was using a Micronta DMM that's about 15 yrs old. Not good. Never use a cheap product to determine if a good product is functioning properly. That's what I did even though I knew better.

I found that this charger is very consistent. All cells come off the charger at about the same voltage.

As far as the Yoho-122 charging at "higher voltage", this is necessary since you cannot push current into the cell if the voltage of the charger is not higher than the cell voltage. It's just the way it is. My WF139 has a 4.97v no load voltage, but the cells come off at 4.17-4.23v range. Not as consistent as the Yoho.

Try the Yoho-122, I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


----------



## SunFire900 (Jun 13, 2009)

I want to add some comments here about cell temperatures while charging with the 122.

It seems that the slight warmth of the cells during charge is more due to the heat that the charger itself generates rather than the cells being cooked. Heat rises from the charger and heats the cells, but not very much. They get just slightly warm during the early to mid charge and then they actually cool down towards the end of the charge cycle. This is when charging with the Yoho.

When using my WF-139, the cells come off the charger warm. This has led me to believe that the Yoho just may be a very good charger because it gently brings the cells to 100% rather than ramming them up, but I can't be sure why.

I have charged Li-ion packs for years and noticed (using Sony camcorder packs and chargers) that they would take several hours to reach 90% charge, then it seemed like it took forever to reach 100%. The packs were always cool during the complete cycle. They lasted for years.

I conclude that I believe that a good, safe and reliable Li-ion charger can be manufactured as economically as any of the questionable chargers available out there.


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

All the Canon Li-Ion chargers I've ever owned and used ( a LOT of them as a pro photographer) have seemed to work flawlessly, safely, reliably, and given years of battery service. Certainly the Japanese (Canon anyway) know how to make a great, simple, and economical li-ion charger! Perhaps the fact that they make so MANY of them helps drive the cost of their quality chargers down low. Add the fact that the Japanese are so incredibly quality oriented.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 13, 2009)

What country is the Yoho-122 made in?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 13, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> What country is the Yoho-122 made in?



Can't find my little booklet. Probably China.

Bill


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 13, 2009)

If/when anyone who owns one finds out, could you/they please post where it is made?


----------



## ronparr (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm on the road now, so I can't double check, but my recollection is that mine was made in China - and that I was not the least bit surprised to learn this.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 13, 2009)

It's not stated in the "manual" but I would assume China.


----------



## vitekboi (Jun 16, 2009)

I used my yoho for the first time with a pair of blue trustfire 2500. I charged each battery separately and measured them right off the charger. Both read exactly 4.15v


----------



## Norm (Jun 22, 2009)

Just received this charger from Battery Station (thanks for the free pen) terminates right on 4.2V even charging some of my older cell that my WF-138 would only charge to 4.15V. 
PS Has anyone noticed you can; with a magnet and a bit of juggling get it to charge a KD C size Li-ion.
Norm


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

Norm said:


> Just received this charger from Battery Station (thanks for the free pen) terminates right on 4.2V even charging some of my older cell that my WF-138 would only charge to 4.15V.
> PS Has anyone noticed you can; with a magnet and a bit of juggling get it to charge a KD C size Li-ion.
> Norm



Just want to make sure nothing unsafe is going on here... You mention that you are taking cells that you used to charge on your WF-138 and are charging them on the Yoho. IIRC the wf-138 is an RCR123 charger, if the cells you are charging are indeed RCR123 LiCo cells, you should not put them into the Yoho as the charge rate is too high. 

-Eric


----------



## Norm (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Modcod I could be wrong about the charger model it no longer has a label attached to the bottom after many patchup jobs on the spring loaded negative contacts it may be a WF-139. I use both chargers to charge my 18650's.
Thanks for the heads up.
Norm


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Norm,

Sounds like everything is fine then, the charger you have is likely the 139 as that is the longer model with support for 18650s.

-Eric


----------



## recDNA (Jul 18, 2009)

Norm said:


> Just received this charger from Battery Station (thanks for the free pen) terminates right on 4.2V even charging some of my older cell that my WF-138 would only charge to 4.15V.
> PS Has anyone noticed you can; with a magnet and a bit of juggling get it to charge a KD C size Li-ion.
> Norm


 
I just received an email back from Battery Station. Kevin says he has never carried a Yoho charger.


----------



## ronparr (Jul 18, 2009)

Up until quite recently, they carried one that looked identical to the Yoho charger in their pictures.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 18, 2009)

ronparr said:


> Up until quite recently, they carried one that looked identical to the Yoho charger in their pictures.


 
Yes, he just said folks here have said that but he doesn't recall the YOHO brand. Apparently the dual pocket charger is branded with several different names. I just wanted to be sure it's the same charger before I buy it.


----------



## Norm (Jul 18, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I just received an email back from Battery Station. Kevin says he has never carried a Yoho charger.


Kevin needs to check his stock this is the charger I received from him. 
At the bottom of this page CPF and KF Members Only Specials Page 

It is marked "yoho 122"


----------



## mdocod (Jul 18, 2009)

The WF-139 "platform" has been sold with different internals under different names and all sorts of different versions, I'd imagine that the "YOHO-122" naming convention is just one of many possible identities that this charger may fall under. However; Like Norm posted above, mine from BS also carries the "YOHO-122" designation. 

-Eric


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 19, 2009)

Likewise the last one I purchased from battery station was labeled Yoho 122. Not sure why he does not know that. Still for sale here. http://batterystation.com/cpf9.htm

Bill


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 19, 2009)

I've ordered two of the Dual Pocket Chargers from Battery Station in the last few months, and both of them are labeled as pictured in Norm's post - Yoho-122.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you know what brand 18650 batteries he carries? It isn't listed and we've already exchanged emails about 5 times so I don't want to bother him any more.


----------



## SunFire900 (Jul 25, 2009)

I bought my first Yoho-122 from Battery Station and later, another from e-Electronics. About the same price shipped from both dealers.

Both of my 122's charge all my 18650's to 4.24v. Checked with 4 DMM's! Just my luck I guess, but I'm using them anyway because they are very consistent and reliable....so far. 

Go figure.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 25, 2009)

Keep in mind that the general rule is 4.20v +/- 0.05v, so 4.24 volts falls within that window.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 25, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> I bought my first Yoho-122 from Battery Station and later, another from e-Electronics. About the same price shipped from both dealers.
> 
> Both of my 122's charge all my 18650's to 4.24v. Checked with 4 DMM's! Just my luck I guess, but I'm using them anyway because they are very consistent and reliable....so far.
> 
> Go figure.



There is one possible culprit that you have not considered. What are you using for 18650's, protected, unprotected, brand? What is the ending voltage of these cells with your other charger(s)? edit. Ok, I see you have two Yoho's. Maybe these cells would top out at that voltage with a different charger. My protected 18650's, or 17670's, or 17500's, never top out over 4.2 volts, using my DMM for measurements and my two Yoho's.


Bill


----------



## wapkil (Jul 26, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> There is one possible culprit that you have not considered. What are you using for 18650's, protected, unprotected, brand? What is the ending voltage of these cells with your other charger(s)? edit. Ok, I see you have two Yoho's. Maybe these cells would top out at that voltage with a different charger.



As far as I know the cells voltage depends solely on the charger. They won't get a higher voltage "by themselves" after the charging is finished so if they are 4.24V, it means that the charger is charging them this way. Actually if 4.24V is the voltage after the cells are removed, they are almost certainly charged to a higher voltage while inside the charger.

I haven't seen any measurement results for this charger so I don't know what it is really doing but this level probably isn't dangerous. It only makes the batteries live shorter, without much gain in capacity. In my opinion this is simply an incorrect (and irrational) behavior.


----------



## SunFire900 (Jul 26, 2009)

All my 18650's are protected cells. I have charged, in the Yoho (2)Ultrafire 2400's (gray); (4) Trustfire 2500's (blue); (4) Black Trustfire 2400's; (2) Ultrafire 3000's. Each and every one of them come off the charger @ 4.24v as soon as the charger terminates. I've only seen a flicker of 4.25v a couple of times immediately after termination by charger and after cells are removed. (I don't leave the cells in the charger after charging stops and I never leave charging batteries unattended for long periods of time).

The only other charger I have is the Ultrafire 139. It charges to 4.16v-4.22v no matter which cells I'm charging. When charging two cells at once, one may terminate at 4.16 and the other 4.22v. This is annoying to me. Random termination voltages are common with it. It isn't consistant, but it doesn't overcharge.

There were obviously several runs of this Yoho-122 charger since the one I got from BatteryStation had a slight silver/gray label and translucent red sealant on the 4 screw heads, but the one from E-Electronics has a white label with their web address at the bottom of it and no sealant on the screws. Other than that, everything looks identical to the one in the pic a few posts back. It appeared to have a blue label.





Guys, I think I'm through flogging this dead horse. Time to move on.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jul 26, 2009)

Disneyland uses these _Yoho_ chargers to charge the batteries for ride operator's flashlights on the "Pirates of the Caribbean" ride...


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 26, 2009)

Anybody knows if they are still shippinh yoho chargers?

Because it says in the description


> It is being replaced by the above model (a DX DSD charger) as stock runs out.


 
I really don't want to get DSD chargers instead of the Yoho122.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 26, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Anybody knows if they are still shippinh yoho chargers?
> 
> Because it says in the description
> 
> I really don't want to get DSD chargers instead of the Yoho122.



If the sale price still shows, it is available. I responded to that sale price several months ago.

Bill


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 26, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> If the sale price still shows, it is available. I responded to that sale price several months ago.
> 
> Bill



Thank you!! I hope this charger can replace the other 3 I have, because none can do the charge correctly.


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 15, 2009)

Now don't laugh........there is a charger on e**y (cheapest I have seen yet at $5.19 w/free shipping from China) and it works like a champ. All my 18650's so far have come off the charger @4.19v. And it's as quick as any I have used. As far as I am concerned, it is an unbelievable deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 26, 2009)

ordered two Yohos for 18650/17650 duty.


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 26, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> ordered two Yohos for 18650/17650 duty.



Good luck with yours. Just watch the cells closely just in case your Yoho's overcharge like both of mine do.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 31, 2009)

Got my two chargers. Tried one out already, on an unprotected 18650 and 2 AW protected 18650s, all with a previous half discharge from flashlight usage. All charged to 4.17-4.18V after being left in the charger all night.

So far, :thumbsup:


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys are trying to drive me nuts! Everyone, it seems, gets a Yoho that terminates to 4.17-4.19 and I get two, from two different dealers, and both of them charge to 4.24 every single time!!






I'll just keep on using my HXY (time bomb to some, perfect charger to me) since it works like _your_ Yoho's.

With my luck, I could buy a Pila IBC and it would charge to 4.27v.:laughing:

Happy charging!


----------



## elwood (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got my charger in from BatteryStation. It is indeed a Yoho-122 as mentioned in the single page instructions sheet and on the bottom of the charger.

I got the charger and 4 123A's and shipping was $6.95 for USPS priority.

I have not tested to see what it charges my batteries to since i'm still waiting on my new multimeter to come in within the next few hours (will post results later tonight).


----------



## Wattnot (Aug 31, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> You guys are trying to drive me nuts! Everyone, it seems, gets a Yoho that terminates to 4.17-4.19 and I get two, from two different dealers, and both of them charge to 4.24 every single time!!


 
Do you have a way to verify (or have you already verified that) your volt meter is accurate?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 31, 2009)

I've just got my YOHO-122 from e-letronics, great charger!


----------



## elwood (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm using mine for the first time. I'm charging two EagleTac 2400's. They were 3.89 and 4.09 when they went on the charger. 

It's been two hours since i plugged it in and it's still going. It seems to be putting out around 4.33v's on both channels and the charger seems to have cooled off from when i checked it about 20mins ago. 

Hopefully it's almost done, i'm ready for bed!


EDIT: One just finished. It reads 3.98v (i think i screwed this one up by briefly shorting it out yesterday)

EDIT2: Second one came off at 4.17.


----------



## alohanole (Sep 1, 2009)

I just used one of my 2 Yoho-122's purchased from batterystation. It's the version with the red sealant on the screws. 

I charged 2 Trustfire Protected 18650's (blue). 

The first terminated at 4.194 V, and the second at 4.196 V. 

I measured the voltage with my Fluke 179. 

It works for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## SunFire900 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> Do you have a way to verify (or have you already verified that) your volt meter is accurate?



I have checked with a total of 3 DMM's and a DVM on my old Victor Hi-IQ2 hobby charger. They all agree. Could they _all_ be reading too high? Maybe. Stranger things have happened (to me). I need to check with a new or recently calibrated Fluke. Just don't have one handy now.

I _will_ work through this!


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well it appears that the Yoho charger is sold out at Battery Station. Any other reputable places to purchase one?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 8, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> Well it appears that the Yoho charger is sold out at Battery Station. Any other reputable places to purchase one?


I got mine here -->> http://e-lectronics.net/charger-liion-17500-18650-batteries-p-150.html


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 8, 2009)

The two chargers I recieved have been great so far. I've used them both several times each, with cells of various ages. They always charge to 4.18-4.21V when left in overnight. In fact, they charge old cells (4 yrs) to 4.17-4.18V that my IBC only charged to 4.1-4.14V. I am extremely pleased with these chargers for the price! I've been using the IBC only for R123 and AA size cells of late. The 18650, 17650 and 18500s have been going into the Yohos.


----------



## Tempsho (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you actually know that the charging has stopped and its not still trickle charging? Just because the green light comes on and it reads, lets say, 4.16-4.18 volts at the terminals, does that indicate that it actually stopped?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 10, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do you actually know that the charging has stopped and its not still trickle charging? Just because the green light comes on and it reads, lets say, 4.16-4.18 volts at the terminals, does that indicate that it actually stopped?



This is not a scientific answer, but when I inadvertently leave an unprotected 18650 in the charger over nite and it reads no more than 4.20 volts when I take it off, I assume it is not trickle charging.

Bill


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 10, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> This is not a scientific answer, but when I inadvertently leave an unprotected 18650 in the charger over nite and it reads no more than 4.20 volts when I take it off, I assume it is not trickle charging.
> 
> Bill


 
ditto!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 5, 2010)

Revitalizing this thread for two reasons, we never got that substantiation from mdocod if the Yoho-122 is a true cc/cv charger, and the other to bring up the fact that the Yoho is not reverse polarity protected. I used this charger for years and got another one later from battery station, then within a few days apart, I inserted cells in backwards into both of my Yoho's, frying them. Don't know what I was thinking, but somehow I did not know that they were not polarity protected, maybe because another charger I use for RCR123 is polarity protected. Not sure if the two Yoho's are fixable. 

Bill


----------



## mdocod (Apr 5, 2010)

Right now, I am kind of "on a role" of doing various testing on chargers and am about to do a comparison of charge speed between a bunch of chargers. 

When I am finished with this speed test, I'll do some more in-depth testing of the 122. 

Eric


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 5, 2010)

mdocod said:


> Right now, I am kind of "on a role" of doing various testing on chargers and am about to do a comparison of charge speed between a bunch of chargers.
> 
> When I am finished with this speed test, I'll do some more in-depth testing of the 122.
> 
> Eric



:thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 5, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> and the other to bring up the fact that the Yoho is not reverse polarity protected. I used this charger for years and got another one later from battery station, then within a few days apart, I inserted cells in backwards into both of my Yoho's, frying them.


Ouch!!!!

You mostly use unprotected cells, don't you Bill? Are they flat or button top?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 6, 2010)

Flat, both ends. Since then I have marked my cells with a huge + and -. I do have some protected LiIons, with button tops. Not sure what I was using that day(s). I do miss my Yoho's.

Bill


----------

